# Fluval 203 canister filter



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just replied to a kijiji add for a 20 gal tank that comes with a fluval 203 canister filter, heater light. Assuming the only part I will actually use is the fluval 203, is it worth $30 or is it total junk?


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

If it works, it's a good deal. I'd make sure it doesn't leak and the casing isn't damaged (around the sealing lip). Replacement parts are available so it may be a good idea to replace the seals and impeller.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

203's about a 2006 product. It's a little bit old. Assuming it still works properly I'd say it's worth the $30. Is that the cost for the whole package? Or just the filter?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The guys wife got a phone call and sold it, she thought it was me but someone else got it, not too happy about it but nothing I can do.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

meh, ya win some, ya lose some.


----------

